# donating plasma while on cycle



## wolfyEVH (Mar 29, 2005)

thoughts? im currently doing it so I'm prolly the guinnee pig....however i feel it cant hurt my gains that much...it will have a bit of an effect on the short lived orals, therefore i take my dose after the plasma.  Long estered injects shouldnt raelly be effected too much, as they are slowly released into the bloodstream day after day.  I am currently up 10 lbs in one week and donated 3 times since i've started and feel great.  Even though i'm donating almost a liter of plasma twice a week, its not whole blood.  we get back our red blood cells and plasma replenishes very quickly.  any thoughts???


----------



## KILLA (Mar 29, 2005)

Why are you donating so much?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Mar 29, 2005)

SuperFly said:
			
		

> Why are you donating so much?




50 bucks a week bro........and a college student


----------



## KILLA (Mar 29, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> 50 bucks a week bro........and a college student



Ahh.....Pays the bills I guess.


----------



## recess (Mar 29, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> 50 bucks a week bro........and a college student



righteous bucks  :smoker:


----------



## wolfyEVH (Mar 29, 2005)

ive done search after search on the net and still cant find any decent comments about this......i obviously know my gains could be better by not doing it, but im not bothered by that.  Don't feel tired at all afterwards and I can workout normally during my donation days.  Hopefully someone can shed a little light my way.


----------



## KILLA (Mar 29, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> 50 bucks a week bro........and a college student




I wonder how much they give for sperm donations?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Mar 29, 2005)

SuperFly said:
			
		

> I wonder how much they give for sperm donations?



depends on the IQ test i believe.......not that i would know or anything.... lol


----------



## Parker123 (Mar 30, 2005)

Now that's real Blood Money!


----------



## dugie82 (Mar 30, 2005)

wouldnt the blood you give be loaded with test??

the donor will blow up when they inject that stuff lol


----------



## BIGENUFF (Mar 30, 2005)

Bro,  when your on a cycle your plasma enzyme levels are actually increased.  These enzymes are normally what plays a role in erythropoiesis which is where the vascularity can come from when on some gear like EQ, or Primobolan, Fina etc.  When you go to get the plasma removed they seperate the red and white blood cells and cycle it back into your blood.  What you should be aware of is that when they remove these plasma enzymes.  You are at risk of being shorted on the transport factor, meaning when your plasma levels are low unlike some one not on a cycle.  Your liver, intestines, kidneys now lose their transporters to help aleviate the proper detoxing or proper oxygen support that some plasma levels carry out a need for.  Example in the make up of your cells you have 7 different types of cells and cell fragments.  They remove granulocytes, and leukocytes which together have 5 different fragments.  Okay this may not make any sense to you so lets cut to the bottom line.  Because your blood levels will be missing cells and fragments that play a role in transporting hormones,toxins and oxygen to and from the kidney, liver, and intestines.  You should really make sure your taking some things to keep those organ healthy.  MILK THISTLE is great for the liver there is a product called Liv-52 which combines milk thistle and a few other herbs to detox and keep normal levels. CRANBERRY EXTRACT is excellent for the kidney and it repairs as well as detox's.  and a good B-complex 100mg per day is essential for the formation and oxygen supply to the blood and all organs.  You really should be on all of this anyways while on cycle but if not get on if your going to be donating plasma.  You may want to google the whole plasma thing and see how it relates to steroid use and what can change your blood levels and your RH factors.  Hey if I ever need a kidney or liver can I buy one of yours   jk.  Good Luck and research.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Mar 30, 2005)

BIGENUFF said:
			
		

> Bro,  when your on a cycle your plasma enzyme levels are actually increased.  These enzymes are normally what plays a role in erythropoiesis which is where the vascularity can come from when on some gear like EQ, or Primobolan, Fina etc.  When you go to get the plasma removed they seperate the red and white blood cells and cycle it back into your blood.  What you should be aware of is that when they remove these plasma enzymes.  You are at risk of being shorted on the transport factor, meaning when your plasma levels are low unlike some one not on a cycle.  Your liver, intestines, kidneys now lose their transporters to help aleviate the proper detoxing or proper oxygen support that some plasma levels carry out a need for.  Example in the make up of your cells you have 7 different types of cells and cell fragments.  They remove granulocytes, and leukocytes which together have 5 different fragments.  Okay this may not make any sense to you so lets cut to the bottom line.  Because your blood levels will be missing cells and fragments that play a role in transporting hormones,toxins and oxygen to and from the kidney, liver, and intestines.  You should really make sure your taking some things to keep those organ healthy.  MILK THISTLE is great for the liver there is a product called Liv-52 which combines milk thistle and a few other herbs to detox and keep normal levels. CRANBERRY EXTRACT is excellent for the kidney and it repairs as well as detox's.  and a good B-complex 100mg per day is essential for the formation and oxygen supply to the blood and all organs.  You really should be on all of this anyways while on cycle but if not get on if your going to be donating plasma.  You may want to google the whole plasma thing and see how it relates to steroid use and what can change your blood levels and your RH factors.  Hey if I ever need a kidney or liver can I buy one of yours   jk.  Good Luck and research.



nice informative post for a guy who has only a few posts here.....like i said, already googled and couldnt find much about it.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Mar 30, 2005)

Wolfy what is ur cycle you are currently on.  Did you end up going Anadrol over Dbol?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Mar 30, 2005)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> Wolfy what is ur cycle you are currently on.  Did you end up going Anadrol over Dbol?




Test/deca/drol .....obviously a bulking cycle...


----------



## stussy (Mar 31, 2005)

BIGENUFF said:
			
		

> Bro,  when your on a cycle your plasma enzyme levels are actually increased.  These enzymes are normally what plays a role in erythropoiesis which is where the vascularity can come from when on some gear like EQ, or Primobolan, Fina etc.  When you go to get the plasma removed they seperate the red and white blood cells and cycle it back into your blood.  What you should be aware of is that when they remove these plasma enzymes.  You are at risk of being shorted on the transport factor, meaning when your plasma levels are low unlike some one not on a cycle.  Your liver, intestines, kidneys now lose their transporters to help aleviate the proper detoxing or proper oxygen support that some plasma levels carry out a need for.  Example in the make up of your cells you have 7 different types of cells and cell fragments.  They remove granulocytes, and leukocytes which together have 5 different fragments.  Okay this may not make any sense to you so lets cut to the bottom line.  Because your blood levels will be missing cells and fragments that play a role in transporting hormones,toxins and oxygen to and from the kidney, liver, and intestines.  You should really make sure your taking some things to keep those organ healthy.  MILK THISTLE is great for the liver there is a product called Liv-52 which combines milk thistle and a few other herbs to detox and keep normal levels. CRANBERRY EXTRACT is excellent for the kidney and it repairs as well as detox's.  and a good B-complex 100mg per day is essential for the formation and oxygen supply to the blood and all organs.  You really should be on all of this anyways while on cycle but if not get on if your going to be donating plasma.  You may want to google the whole plasma thing and see how it relates to steroid use and what can change your blood levels and your RH factors.  Hey if I ever need a kidney or liver can I buy one of yours   jk.  Good Luck and research.



Interesting info.   

I know when I donate whole blood I have to wait 52 days before donating again. That is the regulations of Canadian Blood Services. And What is this about getting paid to donate???? All I get is a cookie and juice


----------



## max lift (Mar 31, 2005)

stussy said:
			
		

> Interesting info.
> 
> I know when I donate whole blood I have to wait 52 days before donating again. That is the regulations of Canadian Blood Services. And What is this about getting paid to donate???? All I get is a cookie and juice



Yup good old canada eh ,

I would think that juiced blood would get you more cash I know if I needed blood I would rather get the good stuff


----------



## wolfyEVH (Mar 31, 2005)

stussy said:
			
		

> Interesting info.
> 
> I know when I donate whole blood I have to wait 52 days before donating again. That is the regulations of Canadian Blood Services. And What is this about getting paid to donate???? All I get is a cookie and juice




Im donating just my plasma part of the blood (looks like apple juice or beer), not the whole blood w/ red and white bloodcells, those get transfused back into me.  Since plasma replenishes quickly, you can donate twice a week and make 50 bucks a week.  You dont get paid for donating whole blood, just plasma. My hematocrit is getting very high from the drol.  she was like "wow, your RBC count is really high"  my hematocrit is at 52% right now and the highest it can be is 54%.  Im gonna have to start drinking a shitload of water before i go to keep it from getting any higher.


----------

